# 2012 White Mountain Apache Trophy Elk hunt



## Boydt8 (Jan 17, 2013)

Attached is a picture of a bull that scored 404 Gross, 399 net BC.
The client took this bull on 2 day of his 7 day hunt. His first Book head, and now part of the 400 club!


----------



## mtrees (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 17, 2013)

I spent a lot of time up there in the 70's. The elk wern't big back then (At least where we went) We fished a lot. Big Lake, Horseshoe,Sunrise... I need to go back and do an elk hunt someday. That is a pig of an elk.


----------



## bigcat (Jan 17, 2013)

That's an awesome Bull!!


----------



## saw dog (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats
Very nice bull, something to be proud of. You will remember and cherish this hunt the rest of your life. I hope and prey that we never lose this privilage. May God restore the morels in this country so we do not lose our freadoms do to the liberals blaming these freadoms for the problems that are surfacing since the election.
God Bless all and safe cutting.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 18, 2013)

Man, that thing is huge.


----------

